# Not What You Want to be Seeing



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Passed this yesterday, just off of Green 37, a bit north of Statue Mile 930.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

It just shows one can HEEL looking good while grounded??? Like the paint job... Is that a Tatayana??? hmm reward???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That would be called a bad day.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

On a positive note it looks like their laundry is dry. Wonder why they haven't brought it in yet.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Did they abandon ship? It's very disconcerting to see a cruising boat's head-sail beat itself to shreds.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Is that boat outside or inside of the channel?
I hear that even inside of the channel things can go wrong. From the photos you can't really tell, but he looks to be outside of it. Stick to the middle and keep a close look on that depth sounder John.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

John,
Call it curiosity or a deep concern for the safety of other boaters, but I would have dropped sail and motored a bit closer to see if anyone was on board - watching depth of course.

It is difficult to imagine any boat owner would just let his sail flog like that - they could have been hurt down below, or simply abandoned ship.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't think I'd want to get any closer to a grounded vessel then they already are, would contact whatever the local authority (CG, HP, PD whoever) to see if they were aware of the vessel aground. If there is a way to put your own boat in a position of safety, ( other crew to heave to, anchor) and you can investigate by dink, maybe. They took the time to put sail covers on, but didn't secure the jib, it's just a jib, it's already trash, not worth you risking anything even tho' it's hard for a sailor to ignore a flogging sail.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

how long before I can start salvage, hmmm?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Where is green 37? That looks like S Florida.

I will tell you that in S FL you can go from 7 feet to ankle deep in moments. It is not well marked in many places and the brackish water makes it difficult (impossible) to distinguish.

I have never been that hard aground, but I have sure spent many an hours waiting for the tide.

- CD


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't at least 30% of ya'll need to be saying 'mind your business' or some such nonsense?

Moderator, feel free to delete this post.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> It is difficult to imagine any boat owner would just let his sail flog like that - they could have been hurt down below, or simply abandoned ship.


TB -- It looks like she's got a roller on the headsail. Could be that they did a very poor job of securing the furling line when they left the boat.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yep, that's what I assumed - and a logical conclusion. But, could she not have also drifted onto that sandbar, after the skipper lost control while sailing by jib only? May even be unconscious on the cockpit floor.

Of course this scenario is unlikely, but the possibility is still there.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

As bad as the sail was flogged, and with no signs of habitation, I figured it had been sitting there awhile. There were other boats anchored just before there, as well as some houses. I (right or wrongly) assumed any help would have already have been given. You could see it shoaling up to the boat from out in the channel.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I agree John, unless I saw something to indicate otherwise I'd stay mid-channel and take a few photos in passing.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Looks like they just waded ashore and went for help.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I passed that boat a few days ago and I think I saw it on my way south last November, although I don't think the headsail was shedded at that time. I am just amazed that people seem to walk away from these boats. BTW, PB, where are you now? I'm in St. Augustine. PM me if your close.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe it was just poor securing of the furled genoa, as mentioned, but it does seem a tad odd eh ? The main and mizzen are all bedded down and tucked in neatly which makes it seem even stranger.

Year before last when we were anchored in a small bay that shoaled towards the head another boat managed to run 'em selves aground. Once the skipper realised she was not coming off and the tide was dropping he just let her settle then jumped overboard and gave her a good scrubbing. That done, he and his crew came on board Raven until the tide came back in.

Not a bad way to meet people and I admired his attitude. 

Does she have an anchor out ? If not and she does float off..........


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Not that much tide, if any in that stretch, so it's not going to float off. Didn't see an anchor line, but the bow was hard to see from where I was.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Not that much tide, if any in that stretch, so it's not going to float off. Didn't see an anchor line, but the bow was hard to see from where I was.


Kinda looked to me like the rigging on the port side could be tuned just a spot. You should go back and point that out to him, PB. (smile)

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Now that will cause you to spill your drink!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Not that much tide, if any in that stretch, so it's not going to float off. Didn't see an anchor line, but the bow was hard to see from where I was.


How on earth did they get it so high and nearly dry ? I just figured they must have touched and then the tide went out.

What to do then ? Need a damn big tug to drag her off. She looks a pretty hefty bit old girl. Looks Westsailish, Alejuela Archer variant ?

Do you or anyone else know hHow long has she been there ?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No idea, but eps mentioned he thought he saw it last fall. My guess is wind drove it up there. Water depth in those areas is more influenced by wind than tide. Either blows water out, or in.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

A higher tide and lots of force and this ship might drag off. It would get hurt a bit but it might drag off.

It is so easy to make a mistake like that, or have a motor fail at a vital moment.

I notice that the pirates have not quite stripped her yet.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

One moment of inattention can be all it takes, and then nature does the rest. From my observation of the waters there, I don't see it coming off of there without one very powerful tug to drag it backwards to deeper water. Which of course, will probably turn the rudder to toast. They might be able to pivot it on it's keel, as there is more depth to the starboard side.


----------



## dweymer (May 7, 2008)

That looks like a boat that was near merritt island, FL. Right outside the barge cut canal to cape canaveral. If so, it has been there for a few years, since the 4 huricanes rolled through!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It was just south of New Symrna.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been there - some places have VERY thin water. But it is one thing for a boat to be on the shoal for a long time. Couldn't they have had it towed off right after it got there? Presumably before it settles in for good - TowboatUS or some such could have gotten it off? They do this all the time. Looks like a nice boat too.


----------

